# Tangible difference btwn 585 and 595?



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Can anyone describe basic differences between the two from a rider's perspective? Are they made for different purposes, just between luged and monoblock? Why would this really matter?

thanks


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I rode both of them extensively before deciding on the 585 - which better suited my purposes.

The 595 is stiffer and gives more feedback from the road to the rider. As usual with more feedback, it is more responsive - more of a sprinter's bike. If you can handle the feedback this is a very good bike. I just felt I would be too beat up on the longer rides.

I chose the 585 because I live in Colorado - lots of climbing and the 585 is lighter. Further it is less punishing over the long haul. There is a happy medium which is the 585 Ultra (Look advertises it as 15% more stiff than the 585) - but since I couldn't find one of these to test ride I wouldn't buy it. I won't put out that kind of coin on something I have never ridden)

The fit on the two bikes is very similar as their angles are the same.

Fit is huge in my decision to buy a bike and the Look was by far the best out of many high end test rides. I now have over 4,000 mile on the bike since July - I had many bikes but this one is the best - by far.

Define your needs - and then test ride many to confirm which best suits you.

Good Luck


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I should also mention that your weight will have an big impact on the way a bike feels for you.

I am 5 foot 11 and 150 lbs. So I feel the stiffness of a frame more so than someone my height weighing 180lbs might.

Further when riding the bikes you should try to have the same wheels and tires on the bikes to truly compare / isolate the characteristics of the frame. I have a friend with carbon tubulars on his 585 (I have Ksyrium ES's) - his wheels sure seams stiffer to me - he says the same thing.


----------

